# Jordan's Project



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Getting started.*

Getting My Wood. 









I started looking for a project soon after internationals last year. I started by browsing projects on fine woodworking and a small portable writing desk caught my eye. I showed my dad and we contacted the man that built it. He said that he didn't have any plans for it because he had constructed it from a similar piece. From there we started researching variations. We found a site with over a hundred in many different forms. A tri-fold stood out to me because of its unique three opening lid and hidden drawers. Through the summer we worked on plans and tried to guess from the pictures how it was constructed. I started practicing cutting the joinery that was required. We started building a prototype out of poplar to identify problems, check overall proportions and practice the techniques required. We stopped when we had a complete shell, but stopped short of the small details. 









































It was now time to buy my wood and start the project. I chose mahogany and accented it with Wenge. I also used white maple as a secondary wood of the inner drawers because it has a good contrast. We needed some mahogany thick enough to re-saw to make the outside grain appear to connect all the way around. We found some 16/4 mahogany that was 11 in. wide and 6 feet long. This was enough to create the whole project out of the same board, ensuring that all the grain and colors matched. When we brought it home we let it acclimate in the shop for about five days.

1. I cut the piece at 40 in. 

























2. I skim planned it in the planner to get a flat surface for re-sawing. 

















3. I jointed it to create a 90 degree side. 









4. I sawed two pieces at an inch and an eighth to get the sides.

















5. I re-sawed two pieces at five-eighths to get the top and bottom.









6. I was left with a piece that I was able to mill to a quarter inch for dividers and miscellaneous parts.

7. I clamped all the pieces flat on the lay-out table to keep them from warping and cupping, as re-sawed boards tend to.

8. I let them re-acclimate for several days then milled them to their final dimensions.

9. I put them back in the clamps until I was ready to cut the joinery and glue them up. 

















Here is a short video of the process so far.




See more on this project at http://www.planeoldwood.com/writing-box-2010.html


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


You know the only time you are smiling is when you are touching and playing with wood and machinery!!
You can smile more!! 
keep on making that sawdust Jordan!


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


Looks as if this is going to be fun.

It is looking good so far.

Jamie


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


and the step-by-step information is excellent. Going to be a "treasure" to follow.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


Hi Jordan

It looks like you are starting a great project. I will enjoy watching your progress over the coming months. Your posting is very informative. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


Tj65, Ha thanks i know i dont smile much. its actually not because i dont want to. I usually just try to keep myself from doing it because i would be smiling like a dork the whole time. ill work on it 

I'll be posting a new post every few days for the next month. I would love any feedback i can get from everyone because this is still pretty new to me and my dad. thanks for all the support so far! im definitely having a blast


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


Jordan, thats a nice project.


----------



## Skylark53 (Jan 8, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


You've done your research and are working with some nice wood on a really good project. Very fine documentation of your work too. I'm looking forward to more. Enjoy.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


great start to what is gonna be a very good project.


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


I wish I had access to a workshop when I was your age. Way to go.

Try to remember to use your safety glasses with all of the power tools (saws, nail guns, etc.). You only get two eyes, and they need to last a long time. You also might want to protect your ears and lungs too.

I wasn't much older than you when I got a bit of metal stuck in my eye while using a drill press (the last tool that you'd think about when wearing face protection). That required an unpleasant trip to the ER.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Getting started.*
> 
> Getting My Wood.
> 
> ...


Marty Backe

We try to always wear eye protection and ear protection and a respirator when needed but we still forget sometimes. We need to work to develop it as a habit so we do it without thinking about it if not we will always forget when we get distracted.

Thanks a reminder is always good.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Step #2 Building the Box*










10. I cut the two sides for my case, taking care to cut one small side from opposite ends of each board, to make the grain line up around the box. I cut them with a sliding stop to ensure that all pieces were exactly the same.
11. I then put it together with rubber bands to test the joints and see if the grains were matching. I rubbed mineral spirits on the corners to test it.
12. I measured all of the joints from corner to corner. The box was dead square. 
13. I cut two inches off of all the tops of the pieces to make the lid for my box. I did this on the band saw to get the smallest cut possible.
14. I double-face taped the two short sides together and marked out the writing slope. 
15. I double-faced taped a template along that line to ride against the fence of the band-saw, making sure to stop at the line… ooops! I'll figure out some way of hiding that. Suggestions?
16. I split the top and bottom panels in half so i cold book-match them.
17. I jointed the edges and glued them up. More later!




























































See more on this project at http://www.planeoldwood.com/writing-box-2010.html


----------



## jordan (Nov 5, 2009)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good goin' Jordan - good name too!


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Using rubber bands is a good idea. What size were you using, and where did you buy them?


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure the size but they will just fit over a box 20×12. we found them at the woodworking show in Indianaplois last month.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice job, wish my dad would have taught me all of that.
so great to see kids building things

hey for that fix,
chisel out a little detail like you did on that other video, but work it some way that the eye will miss it


----------



## leona (Dec 19, 2008)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is the guard and splitter for the table saw? When teaching woodworking, teach and use safety items too.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AttainableApex

I'm not sure what video you're referring to could you link to it? It's


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marty Backe

I'm not sure of the vendor that I picked them up from but here are some from rockler. The ones we have are about 7 1/2 inches long. We originally had it taped but the tape kept falling off and just got frustrating.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=26894
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10622


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks for the links. I've been poking around the Internet a little and didn't find a source. I'll grab a bag of these when I'm next at the Rockler store.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Step #2 Building the Box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great to spend time with your son! He;s doing very well. I like it!!!!!!!


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Part #3 Fitting the Dividers and The Wall for the Hidden Drawers*

18. I then began fitting the inside wall that would cover and hide my drawers. 
19. I planed the edge of the board to make sure it would slide in and out properly. 
20. I fitted the board and made sure to leave enough room behind it to allow the drawers to fit. 
21. I took my bottom panel and sawed it to size then used a hand router to cut grooves for my 
dividers. 
22. I made a bead over the inside edge of my desk top with a router. 
23. I began cutting my dividers with a 45 degree shooting board and hand plane. 
24. I also cut them to height with another straight shooting board. 
25. I fitted the dividers and sanded the top flush.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Part #3 Fitting the Dividers and The Wall for the Hidden Drawers*
> 
> 18. I then began fitting the inside wall that would cover and hide my drawers.
> 19. I planed the edge of the board to make sure it would slide in and out properly.
> ...


Great video Jeff!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Part #3 Fitting the Dividers and The Wall for the Hidden Drawers*
> 
> 18. I then began fitting the inside wall that would cover and hide my drawers.
> 19. I planed the edge of the board to make sure it would slide in and out properly.
> ...


Great job on the dividers. The shooting boards do a great job cutting the angles. Looks like your dad is a good teacher. Look forward to seeing the completed project.


----------



## PlaneOldWood (Jan 13, 2011)

*Portable Writing Desk: *

26. I re-rounded some of them to fix the flatness.

27. I began cutting dovetails and half-blind dove tails by hand for the drawers.

28. I fitted them and sanded them flush.

29. I cut the bottom and back for the drawers with my table saw, cutting the panels and slots, and fine cut them 
with the shooting board.

30. Using my drill press I cut the circles for my drawer pulls and screwed them in.

31. I routed all along the inside of my box to fit the panels.

32. I planed everything inside flush with a shoulder plane.

33. I cut my trim pieces with my table router and table saw and ebonized them.

34. I then cut them one at a time to ensure they would fit all around and hold my floating bottom and top panels.

35. I sanded the entire box by hand and applied Danish Oil.

36. I waxed the entire box.

37. Using my table saw I cut grooves and miters into my frames and fitted the panels.

38. I glued my leathers on with regular wood glue and cut them to fit.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

PlaneOldWood said:


> *Portable Writing Desk: *
> 
> 26. I re-rounded some of them to fix the flatness.
> 
> ...


That's a great looking writing desk. There's a lot of woodworking skill that went into that project. Very nice. You have a great deal of talent for a teenager.


----------

